# Mac bloqué au démarrage pomme



## AngelinaT (16 Août 2014)

Bonjour, depuis maintenant 3 jours mon MacBook est bloqué au démarre pomme et le soleil qui tourne indéfiniment j'ai essayer toutes les astuces vue sur les forums mais rien n'y fait...
J'aurai besoin d'aide svp je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire ou essayer...
Merci d'avance


----------



## tristanWX (16 Août 2014)

AngelinaT a dit:


> Bonjour, depuis maintenant 3 jours mon MacBook est bloqué au démarre pomme et le soleil qui tourne indéfiniment j'ai essayer toutes les astuces vue sur les forums mais rien n'y fait...
> J'aurai besoin d'aide svp je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire ou essayer...
> Merci d'avance




salut
a tu essayer de démarrer avec la touche alt et de sélectionner ton disque 
a tu une sauvegarde time machine


----------



## AngelinaT (16 Août 2014)

tristanWX a dit:


> salut
> a tu essayer de démarrer avec la touche alt et de sélectionner ton disque
> a tu une sauvegarde time machine



J'ai essayer avec la touche ATL, Macintosh HD s'affiche quand je click sur la petite flèche du bas retour à la case départ  démarrage pomme et soleil qui tourne indéfiniment. Je ne sais pas si j'ai une sauvegarde time machine je ne pense pas car je ne l'ai jamais utiliser


----------



## tristanWX (16 Août 2014)

AngelinaT a dit:


> J'ai essayer avec la touche ATL, Macintosh HD s'affiche quand je click sur la petite flèche du bas retour à la case départ  démarrage pomme et soleil qui tourne indéfiniment. Je ne sais pas si j'ai une sauvegarde time machine je ne pense pas car je ne l'ai jamais utiliser



ton mac fait tilt un bruit bizarre au démarrage 
essaye denlever et de remettre les ram


----------



## AngelinaT (16 Août 2014)

tristanWX a dit:


> ton mac fait tilt un bruit bizarre au démarrage
> essaye denlever et de remettre les ram



Non, aucun bruit bizarre au démarrage 
Je ne suis pas très douée pour tout ça mais c'est quoi les ram? :rose:


----------



## tristanWX (16 Août 2014)

AngelinaT a dit:


> Non, aucun bruit bizarre au démarrage
> Je ne suis pas très douée pour tout ça mais c'est quoi les ram? :rose:



ce sont des barrette qui te donne puissance pour les logiciel et autre
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...bLBqHk33dbOyQ5galno6-gIgDjjyPnFjcDm_6rJvOccdw

sa peut aussi venir de ton disque qui est mort 
quand tu démarre grâce a Walt va sur utilitaire disque et répare tes permission


----------



## AngelinaT (16 Août 2014)

tristanWX a dit:


> ce sont des barrette qui te donne puissance pour les logiciel et autre
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...bLBqHk33dbOyQ5galno6-gIgDjjyPnFjcDm_6rJvOccdw
> 
> sa peut aussi venir de ton disque qui est mort
> quand tu démarre grâce a Walt va sur utilitaire disque et répare tes permission



D'accord mais comment les remettre? 
Comment démarrer Grace à Walt? Je comprends rien jsuis vraiment nul


----------



## tristanWX (16 Août 2014)

AngelinaT a dit:


> D'accord mais comment les remettre?
> Comment démarrer Grace à Walt? Je comprends rien jsuis vraiment nul



tu les a enlever regarde sur youtube comment les remettre sa sera plus facile ensuite quand tu démarre sur la touch 'alt' tu a le menu restaurer os x utilitaire disque va dessus et répare ton disque


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2014)

AngelinaT a dit:


> Comment démarrer Grace à Walt? Je comprends rien jsuis vraiment nul


Non, tu n'es pas nulle. C'est le posteur _tristanWX_ qui écrit plus vite qu'il ne pense et qui ne se relit pas 

Peux tu essayer un démarrage en mode sans échec ?

Précise aussi ton OS et ton modèle de MacBook (livré avec des DVD ?)


----------



## AngelinaT (16 Août 2014)

tristanWX a dit:


> tu les a enlever regarde sur youtube comment les remettre sa sera plus facile ensuite quand tu démarre sur la touch 'alt' tu a le menu restaurer os x utilitaire disque va dessus et répare ton disque



Je n'ai rien enlever du tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Non, tu n'es pas nulle. C'est le posteur _tristanWX_ qui écrit plus vite qu'il ne pense et qui ne se relit pas
> 
> Peux tu essayer un démarrage en mode sans échec ?
> 
> Précise aussi ton OS et ton modèle de MacBook (livré avec des DVD ?)



Alors oui effectivement ça j'ai déjà fait mais une fois que la barre de progression a fini de s'afficher je reviens comme avant sur la pomme et soleil qui tourne indéfiniment 
Je n'ai aucune idée de mon OS ou modèle MacBook tout ce que je sais c'est que c'est un vieux MacBook tout blanc 
J'avais un macbookpro mais il ne marche plus donc du coup j'ai repris mon ancien MacBook blanc qui fonctionner plutôt bien..


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2014)

AngelinaT a dit:


> Alors oui effectivement ça j'ai déjà fait mais une fois que la barre de progression a fini de s'afficher je reviens comme avant sur la pomme et soleil qui tourne indéfiniment


La barre de progression que tu observes est le signe d'un problème sur ton disque dur.
Essaie de faire un fsck -fy (pour réparer le dd).

Autrement, as tu encore les DVD livrés avec ce MacBook ? Si oui, essaie de démarrer dessus.


----------



## AngelinaT (17 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> La barre de progression que tu observes est le signe d'un problème sur ton disque dur.
> Essaie de faire un fsck -fy (pour réparer le dd).
> 
> Autrement, as tu encore les DVD livrés avec ce MacBook ? Si oui, essaie de démarrer dessus.



Dsl mais comment faire fsck-fy 
Pour le DVD je ne l'ai plus


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2014)

clic => fsck -fy

Pour le DVD : c'est dommage, ça sert toujours&#8230;


----------



## AngelinaT (17 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> clic => fsck -fy
> 
> Pour le DVD : c'est dommage, ça sert toujours



Merci, alors j'ai fait fsck -fy et ils disent que tout est ok (comme sur la photo du lien que tu m'as envoyer) je tape donc reboot puis envoi mais la mon ordi s'éteind et quand je le rallume j'en reviens au même point : pomme et le soleil qui tourne indéfiniment


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2014)

Sans DVD système, tu as un problème

Avec un DVD système, je t'aurais dit de démarrer sur le DVD et d'nstaller l'OS sur le dd externe. Comme ça, tu saurais si le problème vient de l'ordinateur ou bien du disque dur.


----------



## AngelinaT (17 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sans DVD système, tu as un problème
> 
> Avec un DVD système, je t'aurais dit de démarrer sur le DVD et d'nstaller l'OS sur le dd externe. Comme ça, tu saurais si le problème vient de l'ordinateur ou bien du disque dur.



 même si j'avais le DVD je n'aurai pas pue l'utiliser car mon ordi ne prends plus les DVD (lecteur endommagé) 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2014)

As tu accès à un autre Mac  qui fonctionne ?
Si oui, tu peux brancher ton MB blanc sur l'autre Mac, en mode target, pour tester le disque dur.


----------



## AngelinaT (17 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu accès à un autre Mac  qui fonctionne ?
> Si oui, tu peux brancher ton MB blanc sur l'autre Mac, en mode target, pour tester le disque dur.



Je vais essayer


----------

